# Sleeping or Cubing?



## EmersonHerrmann (Oct 9, 2008)

This is kinda related to speedcubing, but not really. I just wanted to know, if you get bored with a lesson in class, do you sleep or do you cube a bit?

Go sleeping!

P.S. - Yes, kind of a weird thread, but I wanted to know what other peoples' preferences were


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 9, 2008)

cubing of course. Eating is just as common. I'm to paranoid and energetic to sleep. I think I cube in class too much, I should really start to pay more attention.


----------



## cubeman34 (Oct 9, 2008)

i would sleep but if i had a cube and she/he wouldnt see it i would cube =D


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Oct 9, 2008)

Do you guys really cube in your classes? I find it to loud to even attempt it.


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 9, 2008)

ajmorgan25 said:


> Do you guys really cube in your classes? I find it to loud to even attempt it.



Some teacher don't mind. Also some classes, people talk really loudly. Or use an old type A cube that feels really creamy.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Oct 9, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> ajmorgan25 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you guys really cube in your classes? I find it to loud to even attempt it.
> ...



Yeah, I do have a few lecture classes that are kinda like that. I'd still feel rude though :-/


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 9, 2008)

sleep. I cube too late into the night


----------



## Vulosity (Oct 9, 2008)

I'd get my cube taken away for a week if I attempted to cube in class.


----------



## cubeman34 (Oct 9, 2008)

i dont sleep or cube in class but i would sleep


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 9, 2008)

I cube OH in Debate only because it helps me focus and the teacher is fascinated with it xD Everything else I'm either busy talking (if I don't like the class, since we're not learning anything) or I'm actually doing work.


----------



## MistArts (Oct 9, 2008)

I have done SLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW turning back a while ago. But I quit now because it feels weird looking down every once in a while.


----------



## Vulosity (Oct 9, 2008)

I see a friend cubing in History class everyday. 

He plays with an Eastsheen 2x2.


----------



## Rubixgod (Oct 9, 2008)

Last year i cubed during class (mainly during the boring ones =P) but this year i dont want to cuz i got caught last year. And i dont wanna sleep during class cuz whoever sleeps during class usually gets made fun of at my school. So i just daydream


----------



## edwardtimliu (Oct 9, 2008)

ive been sleeping for 15 straight days in my ap history class (no wonder im failing)
i dont like getting attention so i only cube after school


----------



## choipster (Oct 9, 2008)

I sleep but that's only because I don't like to cube in public


----------



## Hadley4000 (Oct 9, 2008)

Depends on the class. My Lit. teacher makes you stand up for the rest of class if she catches you asleep.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 9, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> Depends on the class. My Lit. teacher makes you stand up for the rest of class if she catches you asleep.



One of my cooler memories from my classes in college was in one of my big lecture classes with about 150 people in the course. About halfway through the lecture the teacher says something to the effect of:

"Hey everybody... let's wait just a moment. I want everybody to take a look at this guy here (points into the seats). He's about 5 rows back from the front in the middle of the row. This guy falls asleep in class every single day."

So naturally the entire class stops and looks at this one guy who sure enough is sleeping propped up with his head on his hand. Needless to say the guy wakes up with *the entire 150 person lecture hall* staring at him. I felt kinda bad for the guy, but at the same time it was really funny.

Chris


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Oct 9, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Depends on the class. My Lit. teacher makes you stand up for the rest of class if she catches you asleep.
> ...



What'd the guy to after that?

I think I'd be kinda freaked out if that happened to me, I'd probably say something along the lines of "I don't remember being in Children of the Korn ".


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 9, 2008)

I would get in trouble for sleeping in class (I've done that before XD), but cubing in class is not a problem if class is almost over or I finished the work early


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 9, 2008)

I'd sleep. I'm too short to see anyway and my seat in close to the back. I usually sleep through all the material I know anyway. I cube only when I'm not tired and the class is doing zilch.


----------



## d_sprink (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah, I stay up cubing past midnight every night, so i sleep every chance I get in school. And I manage to keep all A's. I just hate all the comments people give you when you're cubing. And they always want to mix it up for you to solve, and then they spend at least 15 minutes doing so... I just keep it at home.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Oct 9, 2008)

when i cube it catches the attention of classmates and they ask to see my cube and i never get it back until class is over


----------



## ConnorCuber (Oct 9, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> when i cube it catches the attention of classmates and they ask to see my cube and i never get it back until class is over



That used to be the same thing as me, but now I can cube whenever I want (they find it normal now) unless I bring something that looks difficult, like a megaminx.


----------



## Boarder120 (Oct 9, 2008)

I cube when I'm bored. I can almost never fall asleep on command in class. The only times I fall asleep in class are when I'm not trying to.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 9, 2008)

i just talk, its not like we r doin such hard stuff that if i slak of i wont b able to catch up


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 9, 2008)

sometimes i sleep, sometimes i cube.
it's always one of them.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 9, 2008)

How can all of you sleep in class?
If the class is to easy/boring for you, just don't go to it again (talk to the principal about it).

Cubing in class is very disrepectfull to the teacher


----------



## Leviticus (Oct 9, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> i just talk, its not like we r doin such hard stuff...



I can see by your grammar...


----------



## CAT13 (Oct 9, 2008)

I just sit there like a good little boy and listen. And if I do happen to have my cube with me I never play with it until my Algebra II teacher says "you can start on the homework now, or do whatever you want to do."


----------



## Laetitia (Oct 9, 2008)

Sometimes cubing (cube, not megaminx. it's not really possible with a chinese megaminx )
Often, doing other things (writing stupid things on friends sheet, drawing, etc.)
But actually, I don't have to go to lessons, I just have to get my degree at the end of the year, so I just don't go to the boring class (in fact, all class are boring this semester XD)^^ (and my friends are not following the same lessons than me)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 9, 2008)

actually when learning pll i used to take a sheet of algs with me to lectures and remember them. that's not so noisy. though i've never tried, one thing you certainly wouldn't want to do is magic or master magic


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 9, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> actually when learning pll i used to take a sheet of algs with me to lectures and remember them. that's not so noisy. though i've never tried, one thing you certainly wouldn't want to do is magic or master magic


...or 6x6x6 (POP) or Revolution (Rapid Recharge )


----------



## Vulosity (Oct 9, 2008)

(Off topic) A kid in my class disassembled my whole entire chinaminx in front o fthe teacher and she didn't care at all.

THe kid's like, "How does this work?"

And he put back together no problem.


----------



## Bryan (Oct 9, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> I just sit there like a good little boy and listen. And if I do happen to have my cube with me I never play with it until my Algebra II teacher says "you can start on the homework now, or do whatever you want to do."



Yay for the sane answer. Seriously, just because you can solve the cube doesn't make you smart. If you get into the habit of ignoring "boring" things, it's probably going to come back to bite you later.


----------



## toast (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't cube in school, unless I'm really, really bored, because people stareeeeee. And I'm a freshman so I'm scared ):


----------



## Lewis (Oct 9, 2008)

I have a few keyring puzzles (3x3, 2x2, snake etc) that I use in lessons, but most of the time I just draw random things (often puzzles). I sometimes scan the drawings and put them here.
I never sleep in lessons though.


----------



## choipster (Oct 10, 2008)

question to all the people that answered that they cube: can't the teacher and all the other students hear it? I would like to do it if I could do it inconspicuously, but it just makes too much noise. Or do you guys just go really slow?


----------



## choipster (Oct 10, 2008)

Lewis said:


> I have a few keyring puzzles (3x3, 2x2, snake etc) that I use in lessons, but most of the time I just draw random things (often puzzles). I sometimes scan the drawings and put them here.
> I never sleep in lessons though.



poor bob the block =/


and by the way, your mine game has a failing. you can just take the mouse out of the game and bring it safely around to the green button.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Oct 10, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> How can all of you sleep in class?
> If the class is to easy/boring for you, just don't go to it again (talk to the principal about it).
> 
> Cubing in class is very disrepectfull to the teacher



I sleep sometimes in math class (never in any others, I always have work to do that my teachers forces upon me and my classmates), but I'd rather stay in advanced algebra than move into any other class (there are none, except algebra and "failing algebra").


----------



## HelloiamChow (Oct 11, 2008)

I sleep in all my classes. Trying to hide a cube is too much work. I'd much rather fall asleep. I need it anyway.


----------



## nitrocan (Oct 11, 2008)

I'd definitely sleep.


----------



## blah (Oct 11, 2008)

In response to Chris' post:

We used to have a guy who fell asleep every single class. Like he went to school just to sleep. One day my friend and I decided to be funny and told the teacher that guy fainted. The teacher freaked out and called the school matron. And before the matron arrived he woke up amidst all the noise, and the teacher got so confused she didn't know what was going on, and we were laughing at him for like weeks to come. Yeah I know, I'm bad


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Oct 13, 2008)

I usually pay attention in class, except for the class where I'm a student clerk, which is basically a free period. I bring my laptop and work on college apps.

20 DAYS TO EA DEADLINE AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Town (Oct 13, 2008)

Cube is a good idea!


----------



## Cronus616 (Oct 13, 2008)

i sleep in geography cause the teacher is a moron and would be ticked if i cubed
but i cube in all my other classes cause i have decent teachers who dont get mad


----------



## supercube (Oct 13, 2008)

I cube in court waiting for my case. I solve before bed and when I wake up in the morning (usually in the bathroom). I have tried cubing at stop lights and one handed while driving. I do it at the dentist even in the chair. I bring it to work so I can get paid to solve the cube. I take it with me to bars. LAN parties. I would never do it at school cause my school is $40k a year and I actually want to learn.


----------

